# sunroof shade removal?



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove the sunroof shade/screen? The headliner on my shade is falling down. I'd like to remove the shade for repair. I'm hoping the entire headliner does not need to be removed.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

You can do it without removing the entire headliner- but it is still involved. You need to remove the sunroof itself, then the cover.

Are you good with taking apart and reinstalling what I would call 'fiddly bits'? If so, I can send data. 

I just don't want to be responsible for you getting in over your head or screwing the car up.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

PowerDubs said:


> You can do it without removing the entire headliner- but it is still involved. You need to remove the sunroof itself, then the cover.
> 
> Are you good with taking apart and reinstalling what I would call 'fiddly bits'? If so, I can send data.
> 
> I just don't want to be responsible for you getting in over your head or screwing the car up.


Yeah bud, I can do it. Please send it over. I've done two window regulators, swapped the headlights and beam cutouts for euro-style quad projectors, installed a rear climate control panel, etc.
I hope my resume is acceptable


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Bud?

Seriously? Asking for help and disrespecting at the same time?

Actually, this job significantly surpasses those.. It involves moving components that can bind, break, cause wind noise, leak, etc. 

I'll give you enough rope.... and am happy to help, but since you are too cheap to purchase a manual, I would appreciate if you could buy me some beer for my troubles. :thumbup::wave:

My paypal is [email protected]


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I do apologize for my transgressions. 
In my defense, I've never met a "Bud" I didn't like, so count yourself among good company.

I do have a manual, but we recently moved, and many things have been temporarily misplaced. Or the wife has "cleaned", and they've been intentionally redistributed.
So, thank you for taking the time to post those guide pics, that's exactly what I needed. Please tell your family you saved someone's sanity and kept a few curse words from touching the ears of some neighborhood children today. I'm sure I can trade some beer funds for the gesture as well.

As a parting request, have you done this yourself?
If so, how many hours should I budget, and do you have any personal tips to avoid potential pitfalls? The German directions can be so... cold.

Thanks again, Josh.
Funds to follow shortly.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Agreed, the Germans can be a little interesting in description, although the Brits aren't much better. 

I have not done it myself, although I wouldn't fear it whatsoever. I've thought about swapping in a solar sunroof from Germany..but haven't pulled the trigger yet, as that does involve pulling the entire headliner..for really no gain other than the geek factor of having it.

At least the walnut wood interior I swapped I see every time I drive the car...

Just be prepared to drive whatever your backup car is to work if things go wrong temporarily.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Understood. Yes, my backup is leaking coolant at the moment. Once that is fixed, the Phaeton will go under the knife.
I think 90% of the things I do to the car, only I notice. Nerd problems...

How do you like your TT? A coworker and I have been searching for one for him. He wants the 3.2, hard top, but is having trouble finding a manual, and is about to relent and get an automatic if one doesn't appear soon. 2008 or newer is what he wants, I believe. The first redesign style.
He almost bought a 350Z, until I convinced him he would have to become a secretary and wear heels if he did.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Funny you mention that... my wife is wanting to move on to something larger.. so it is available.

It's no Phaeton, but what is? The harder you drive it, the more rewarding it is.

Black paint, black leather with whatever that fancy name for fuzzy seat center option is, 3.2 VR6, AWD, 6-speed, hardtop, nav, upgraded stereo.. blah blah blah.. 75k miles if I remember correctly..:beer:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

He says "very interesting". Pics? Asking price? He's from Williamsport PA and returns often, not sure how far that is from you.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

He is about 2 1/2 hours away.

The car also has the magnetic ride suspension option since I forgot to mention that... I don't have the MSRP,.but I think it was roughly 50k when new.


----------

